# 380 For a carry gun?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a carry gun and I'm looking at a 380. Does the 380
have enough punch power? Most time if it's self defense it's close range

I thought this was a cool little Colt


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes. I have posted many times on a 380 won't. The real purpose of my post were a 380 will. You hear all the time 380 won't penetrate. So I show it going through both sides of a steel door and 7/16 plywood be hind that, and a semi tire ect.
The idea behind a 380 is it is small and light . When you start getting 380's the size of a good 9mm what is the sense in it.

Yes daughter shot it in the nose that is where I told her to shoot. The other myth you can't hit anything with a 380.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

The 380 will kill when used in the right situation.
Ask the old cop who shot a guy in the theater in Tampa, Fl.-- one shot-- dead guy.

I often drop a 380 in pocket for a quick store run, never fell undergunned!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes. I have posted many times on a 380 won't. The real purpose of my post were a 380 will. You hear all the time 380 won't penetrate. So I show it going through both sides of a steel door and 7/16 plywood be hind that, and a semi tire ect.
> The idea behind a 380 is it is small and light . When you start getting 380's the size of a good 9mm what is the sense in it.
> 
> Yes daughter shot it in the nose that is where I told her to shoot. The other myth you can't hit anything with a 380.


Shot what in the nose?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ElsiePea is my main carry DW


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Beats the hell out of sharp stick.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very curte. Carried various mostly 1911 clone .380s for several decades as off duty guns in the copping hobby. Always made me nervous to walk around with one up the snout and some of the guns was proof it wasnt safe. Then the Lord shurnk the 9mms and made them DA..and I say Eureka. I would tote a DA .380 any old day if thats all I had or could afford. Not much sense to want one otherwise. Especially in SA 1911 format.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If that was directed to me, I wasn't trying to be funny, something is always better than nothing. Either way I took no offense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Shot what in the nose?


Look at the picture. A BG was painted on the door. The black spot was the nose.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I know many, many retired and active duty guys who carry a 380. Knock down power is a bunch of BS. a hole punched in skin has the same effect as another hole, its speed of round (cavitation) and placement that matter.


I'd rather pump 7 rounds of 380 with little to no recoil management concerns vice a larger caliber that might slow my rate of fire between rounds.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A .380 is better than nothing. I carry a Taurus 738 .380 every single day. Of course it is my back up pocket gun to primary carry gun. Yes, outside of doing work in my yard or in my house, I always carry two handguns on my.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wife carries a smith bodygaurd in .380 as a GTFOM gun "GET THE F*** OFF ME" gun 8 rounds should do that because that is what she practices. Underwood extreme penetrator ammo in both mags.

https://www.underwoodammo.com/products/380-acp-p-90-grain-xtreme-penetrator?variant=18785708113977


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Look at the picture. A BG was painted on the door. The black spot was the nose.


Got it. I see it now. My seeing is not good today. One of my first semi-auto pistols was a .380 Sig Sauer 232. Still have it. It is one of the most accurate pistols I own. I carry it when the situations call for such.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I always thought you need at least a 9mm to have a sufficient carry gun....my largest problem was finding a 9mm that I could conceal in business attire. I opted to buying a Bodyguard 380...before I delve into that a few 9mm pistols I have carried that couldn't get to conceal comfortability to my like, the sig P938, Glock 43, Kahr 9, and multiple others tried at the gun shop. I reluctantly went with the .380 and have been happy ever since with the concealability. I feel comfortable shooting it and stopping power. Ballistics have gotten much better in the last 10 years. I personally carry a BG 380 with night sights and a Galloway Precision trigger kit in it. Worth every penny imo, hopefully never have to drop that kind of money into a pocket gun ever again though. Carrying a gun is better than not carrying and I have full confidence in mine.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

youngridge said:


> I always thought you need at least a 9mm to have a sufficient carry gun....my largest problem was finding a 9mm that I could conceal in business attire. I opted to buying a Bodyguard 380...before I delve into that a few 9mm pistols I have carried that couldn't get to conceal comfortability to my like, the sig P938, Glock 43, Kahr 9, and multiple others tried at the gun shop. I reluctantly went with the .380 and have been happy ever since with the concealability. I feel comfortable shooting it and stopping power. Ballistics have gotten much better in the last 10 years. I personally carry a BG 380 with night sights and a Galloway Precision trigger kit in it. Worth every penny imo, hopefully never have to drop that kind of money into a pocket gun ever again though. Carrying a gun is better than not carrying and I have full confidence in mine.


You might look at the Ruger LC9s (or it's cheaper brother the EC9). I have a Pro model that is very very concealable. The trigger is the nicest I have seen on a striker fired pistol.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I carry a NAA 22mag all the time. With a 380 in my back pocket. Grew sick and tired of carrying around a large weapon. Figure 2 small pistols is better then not having anything cause of size. 

Besides I've yet to have anyone volunteer to get shot with that stupid little 22mag. Let alone the 380.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I know many, many retired and active duty guys who carry a 380. Knock down power is a bunch of BS. a hole punched in skin has the same effect as another hole, its speed of round (cavitation) and placement that matter.
> 
> I'd rather pump 7 rounds of 380 with little to no recoil management concerns vice a larger caliber that might slow my rate of fire between rounds.


That's a good point,, Makes sense and that is rare.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shoot placement is absolutely critical. Having said that I believe in carrying the firearm that fires the biggest hunk of lead down range that I can quickly and accurately place where needed and intended. For some that’s a 38, others maybe a 44 magnum.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried belt IWB holsters for a Colt Commander 45. Too much weight dragging my pants down, and I'm not ready for suspenders.
Besides, we live in a very very low violent crime area. Can't remember when the last killing was, several years at least. Like the Sheriff says "if your not buying or selling drugs you're pretty safe."
So I went to front pocket carry - either a 357 magnum or a Charter Arms Bulldog 44. With an HKS Speed Loader.

When the Ruger LCP2 came out it looked ideal. Small, light, flat. You can carry one in the chamber even though there is no external safety. For an old left handed revolver guy, no safety is perfectly normal and welcome. 6 in the magazine, one in the chamber, 6 more in a second mag on my belt in a black nylon knife pouch.
I use Hornady 90 grain Critical Defense.
Being Old School I was leery of .380 at first, but defensive ammo has made great strides in the last few years.
LCP2 with one mag and Ruger pocket holster cost me $229 + tax at my local Ace Hardware Store. I bought the second mag from Ruger's website.
This makes my 9th Ruger firearm. I like Rugers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> You might look at the Ruger LC9s (or it's cheaper brother the EC9). I have a Pro model that is very very concealable. The trigger is the nicest I have seen on a striker fired pistol.


 The LC9S is an an outstanding light slim 9mm CC. It has an amazing trigger. It is still big enough to be fire easier than the small 380's. My daughters LCP380 is a good small CC . It however is a weapon that you must work with to shoot well. And if you go with one of the larger 380's they are pretty much the same as an LC9S.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The LC9S is an an outstanding light slim 9mm CC. It has an amazing trigger. It is still big enough to be fire easier than the small 380's. My daughters LCP380 is a good small CC . It however is a weapon that you must work with to shoot well. And if you go with one of the larger 380's they are pretty much the same as an LC9S.


Agreed - the only reason for a 380 is very small size. If you are going to get a larger one, got to 9MM.
I have fired a Colt micro 1911 in 380, and it was large enough it should have just been a 9MM.

The LCP2 is tiny and I can only grip it with 2 fingers. Recoil is sharp, muzzle blast is large. These are the drawbacks to such a light, short barrel pistol.
In a defense shooting however, the adrenaline will be high enough you will not notice this.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Placement is key. 380 ammo from underwood is Sweet. Its what I carry


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Top LCP 380 middle LC9 same size as the LC9S. The LCP2 is slightly larger than the LCP


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

.380 rarely meets the FBI minimum of 12" penetration in gelatin tests. I don't know if that really matters, I'll leave that to the ballistic physics nerds to hash out. It's all about compromise, light weight ease of carry vs power. I don't see myself in an alley facing someone on a 4 day meth bender so .380 should be fine.I found this video interesting.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

.380 penetration issues? 

Carry FMJ's in it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> .380 penetration issues?
> 
> Carry FMJ's in it.


 All the test we have done the 95 gr flat nose rounds do very well.
One you must hit the target, Two distance a rifle allows you a much better standoff range. Some Hand gun calibers like the 357 allow you much better chance of hitting the target at longer distances.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> All the test we have done the 95 gr flat nose rounds do very well


Agree.

I have no fear carrying the little front pocket .380 I just fill it up with WWB (winchester white box FMJ)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just remember, “shot placement “ is a function of luck.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just remember, "shot placement " is a function of luck.


Hahaha so true! Spoken from a combat vet.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would have a Colt Mustang as a carry gun, it is a great piece; but I always keep this in mind, I may need to put one in his brain, if he makes it to me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I would have a Colt Mustang as a carry gun, it is a great piece; but I always keep this in mind, I may need to put one in his brain, if he makes it to me.


One of my .380's is a Colt mark IV government. Its the cats meow!
The other is a P3AT Keltec which really is the most carried. Mainly because for 200 bucks I don't care if the cops take it or if I wade thru a swamp with it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> One of my .380's is a Colt mark IV government. Its the cats meow!
> The other is a P3AT Keltec which really is the most carried. Mainly because for 200 bucks I don't care if the cops take it or if I wade thru a swamp with it.


Those are good guns, the Mustang is flat out classy, but the Kel Tec is unbeatable when it comes to "bang for your buck". I would have either one, for carry or in the house.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Those are good guns, the Mustang is flat out classy, but the Kel Tec is unbeatable when it comes to "bang for your buck". I would have either one, for carry or in the house.


Its strictly a disposable but it goes bang every time.

The Mark IV Colt Government .380 is similar to the Mustang and is a very classy hunk of blued steel.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My P238 is spot on accurate, easy to rack and fire, even with one hand.. 380 ACP ammo has come along way since its inception..
Of course, there are 9mm pistols that are small too.. The 380 is a 9mm short...if anyone cares..


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> You might look at the Ruger LC9s (or it's cheaper brother the EC9). I have a Pro model that is very very concealable. The trigger is the nicest I have seen on a striker fired pistol.


Checked that one out....it just isn't as concealable as I would like. If I didn't have the job I did I would probably have that or something similar.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

youngridge said:


> Checked that one out....it just isn't as concealable as I would like. If I didn't have the job I did I would probably have that or something similar.


I have worn it in a tuckable holster, under a dress shirt with no jacket and it was undetectable. I suspect your issue is more of a holster problem than a gun-size problem.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A SIG P238 .380 ACP is now pretty much my carry gun 24-7. There's a reason.

The most dangerous place I go is to East Towne Mall. If there's any dangerous confrontation it's going to be up-close and personal. In fact, I also carry a polished Boker if I think a non-lethal implement is a better choice.

I use the Hornady Critical Defense round. Coupled with the smaller automatic, I don't have to worry as much about perforation and hitting an innocent kid standing behind an attacker. In my state, as in most, you are responsible for every round you fire.

Then again, my wife and I have "our table" in the coffee bar so I can see all three exits. And "exit" is truly the operative word!


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> I have worn it in a tuckable holster, under a dress shirt with no jacket and it was undetectable. I suspect your issue is more of a holster problem than a gun-size problem.


Can you post up some pictures of your holster, would be interested in it

Thanks!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

youngridge said:


> Can you post up some pictures of your holster, would be interested in it
> 
> Thanks!


It is just a simple Desantis Sof-Tuck. Here are two stock pictures.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My PM9 Bluntnose carries better, shoots better, and has less recoil that my Elsie9, gen 1

Why I bought a second LC9 ? IFDK


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> It is just a simple Desantis Sof-Tuck. Here are two stock pictures.


 That is the same one I use , have for years . Daughter uses one also. It is not only effective it is a very affordable holster.
have them for LC9S and LCP with and with out laser.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just remember, "shot placement " is a function of luck.


you almost had me there. I was like....wait?...whuuuu?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This was thread last year. sparked by a statement that was made . "a 380 would not penetrate a tire" well it went through both side walls of a full inflated Semi tire at 50 feet. I was also surprised at how little deflection of the round there was.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/pistols-revolvers/112505-380-won-t.html


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> That is the same one I use , have for years . Daughter uses one also. It is not only effective it is a very affordable holster.
> have them for LC9S and LCP with and with out laser.


I'm beyond caring about "concealment holsters." In Wisconsin, we have both concealed and "open carry." Let's suppose I was carrying and needed a haircut. I could go to the barber, take off my flannel shirt, and if the shop was not posted, I could legally and morally expose the pistol without fear of harassment. (And I can also carry a switchblade knife openly clipped to my right front jeans pocket--thank you, former Governor Scott Walker).

When most people think about my state they imagine only cows and hicks. Well, yes, within only ten minutes you can leave the porch of State Capitol rotunda, drive straight down Hwy 151 (East Washington Avenue to the locals), turn onto the 39/90/94 Interstate and see actual Guernseys.

But here's the upshot. I recently touched base through Classmates to an old grade school and high school buddy, now a former military officer, who lives in San Diego. Yikes, the rights and privileges I have in Wisconsin are like fairy stories to my buddy! For example, did any of you know that most cutlery companies make automatic knives especially for the "Silly State"? Yup, do some research. The only automatic knives you can buy there are 1 and 7/8s inches long and marketed proudly as "California Legal Knives."

Oy, vey. When my present blades begin to bore me, I pick up the telephone on an open, unsecured line and say, "_Joyce, sell me a few of that latest switchblade--mix up the colors, I'm in a festive mood..._"

I have never thought Guernseys looked so pretty!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm beyond caring about "concealment holsters." In Wisconsin, we have both concealed and "open carry." Let's suppose I was carrying and needed a haircut. I could go to the barber, take off my flannel shirt, and if the shop was not posted, I could legally and morally expose the pistol without fear of harassment. (And I can also carry a switchblade knife openly clipped to my right front jeans pocket--thank you, former Governor Scott Walker).
> 
> When most people think about my state they imagine only cows and hicks. Well, yes, within only ten minutes you can leave the porch of State Capitol rotunda, drive straight down Hwy 151 (East Washington Avenue to the locals), turn onto the 39/90/94 Interstate and see actual Guernseys.
> 
> ...


 Yep I live in Wisconsin. And took a beating from Madison LE over open carry. There are hard core Liberals in LE in place like Madison that are 100% agenda driven.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> And took a beating from Madison LE over open carry.


I'm going to need some clarification on the phrase "took a beating." Did you mean that figuratively or literally?

I sit openly in the coffee bar at Barnes and Noble. It's the worst kept secret that my wife and I are carrying. In fact, some of the baristas are glad when we show up. I talk to the local cops, and I've never heard one coarse word. (BTW, we do so with the permission of the B&N manager, no laws have been broken).

Now, there is a dirty little secret. Between the Madison PD and Dane County Sheriff Department (especially Chief Dave Mahoney) that there is a tacit unilateral respect between law enforcement and the CC Riders. For example, one afternoon I was watching a motor officer pick up his bike and just "a guy" pick up his. They were no more than four feet apart. The biker romped on the starter, the engine lit, and there was a cacophony of abject noise pommeled through the obvious straight pipes. *The motor officer didn't even look up*.

Several years ago there was a murder in Stoughton. A drug dealer was on his porch with his girl friend and a "drive by" picked him off. Despite the joy that you and I might feel, Dane County had to investigate. Dave Mahoney told me straight up he drove to the CC Riders' club house by himself--was warmly welcomed--and he asked any and all questions he needed for his report and tentative leads.

Yup, I get a pass when I do not deserve one. But if a banger is at the mall, and I know he is armed, I openly walk up to the nearest cop and rat him out. A small thing, as the cop knows I'm armed, as well. But there are good guys with guns and bad guys with guns. And in this bizarre county, the bikers are the good guys.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I just got home from work and my carry gun for the night just went back into the safe, a Ruger LCP .380. Are there better calibers? Without a doubt. Will it get the job done? Yes absolutely. Do I trust my life with it? I carry it on a weekly basis. With good ammo your looking at a cartridge that's around the equivalent of a .38 special. The good old .38 has put plenty of bad guys in the dirt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm going to need some clarification on the phrase "took a beating." Did you mean that figuratively or literally?
> 
> I sit openly in the coffee bar at Barnes and Noble. It's the worst kept secret that my wife and I are carrying. In fact, some of the baristas are glad when we show up. I talk to the local cops, and I've never heard one coarse word. (BTW, we do so with the permission of the B&N manager, no laws have been broken).
> 
> ...


 They objected to the flag on my vest and my open carry. While pretend to secure a threat they kicked my ass. had a good laugh of over it. 1 LEO put a stop to it. But of course they got away with it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, I sit and drink coffee with these guys. How long ago was this? My schooled and adroitly verbose highway compatriots date back with this enforcement group since 1968-69.

Anything I can do?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This is my 238. Holster is great for hot weather. StealthGear holsters.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Here's my P238 and lightweight holster.*

This is my P238, and this is how it has ridden for untold years.

(No one believes me, but I believe I am more dangerous with a edged defensive tool. In that, I have three years training).

I am very impression with that metal finish. The name of it escapes me, and the entire page of P238s does not show the same finish as the one on my pistol. However, it has been banged on chair backs and errant panhandlers and not one scratch appears on the entire handgun. Here's the link page and a picture:

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...A5929E1E47B4478D7AA528344256&ts=1556984601827


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> This is my P238, and this is how it has ridden for untold years.
> 
> (No one believes me, but I believe I am more dangerous with a edged defensive tool. In that, I have three years training).
> 
> ...


The silver finish is standard Nitron finish.. Older Nitron finishes were better than last couple years, as many Legend series finishes are marring up easily.
Its a Two Tone pistol, Sig has a customer service email that can tell you born on date and any other features.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> This is my P238, and this is how it has ridden for untold years.
> 
> (No one believes me, but I believe I am more dangerous with a edged defensive tool. In that, I have three years training).
> 
> ...


Mighty spiffy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> The silver finish is standard Nitron finish.. Older Nitron finishes were better than last couple years, as many Legend series finishes are marring up easily.
> Its a Two Tone pistol, Sig has a customer service email that can tell you born on date and any other features.


Steve, thank you for the info. I believe that finish on my pistol is called something akin to "Dura-plate" or some odd construction product. They even added the crosshatching marks to make it look like the grid inside some helicopters and military vehicles.. As you can guess my pistol is indeed an "older model," and for that I am quite grateful. The little guy has never had a stoppage problem, and even a female friend of mine (all of 5' nothing") fired the pistol--her first--limp wristed and awkward and the SIG ticked off every round.

Just to be on the safe side, I practice with hardball rounds (to test function) and use Hornady Critical Defense for carry.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Although I do not carry a 380 I feel it is an extremely viable option, I mean at the end of the day a 22 short in a Colt Junior can be just as lethal as a Glock 20 loaded to the gills with Cor-Bons. One of my wife's favorite " purse guns " is the Beretta 950 Jetfire I gave her. In 99% of ' under-gunned ' situation the problem is not being under gunned, it's being uncomfortable with your gun.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> It is just a simple Desantis Sof-Tuck. Here are two stock pictures.


Does it work with a beer belly?.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

youngridge said:


> Does it work with a beer belly?.....


That I don't know. I carry it at about 4:00.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That would be a bit too far back for me. keep my Super Tuck IWB lined up with the side seam of the pants which puts the handle about 3:30 position on the dial. Can still reach both pants pockets. Only problem on fancy car seats the gun butt can leave a few scratches over time.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Steve, thank you for the info. I believe that finish on my pistol is called something akin to "Dura-plate" or some odd construction product. They even added the crosshatching marks to make it look like the grid inside some helicopters and military vehicles.. As you can guess my pistol is indeed an "older model," and for that I am quite grateful. The little guy has never had a stoppage problem, and even a female friend of mine (all of 5' nothing") fired the pistol--her first--limp wristed and awkward and the SIG ticked off every round.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side, I practice with hardball rounds (to test function) and use Hornady Critical Defense for carry.


Your sig is the P238 Diamond Plate limited edition pistol. They did a 226 also, and black versions too.. Very cool


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Your sig is the P238 Diamond Plate limited edition pistol. They did a 226 also, and black versions too.. Very cool


Ahhh, that's the name I could not remember! If it's a limited addition, perhaps I'd better wipe it off now and then...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> This is my P238, and this is how it has ridden for untold years.
> 
> (No one believes me, but I believe I am more dangerous with a edged defensive tool. In that, I have three years training).
> 
> ...


What holster is that?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> What holster is that?


There are three pictures on the previous page.

I also have a full coverage leather holster, but that's more of a winter item.


----------



## Pioneer461 (Jan 30, 2019)

As with any caliber, it's all about the ammo and trigger control. Once upon a time, the .380 was considered under powered for self defense. I don't know about that, there are lots of old wives tales and myths on the Internet about handguns in general. I carry a .380, Ruger LCP II, with two spare mags, usually in a pocket holster. The ammo makers realized there is a large demand out there for improved .380 ammo, to which they are producing quality self defense ammo, which has kicked the .380 up a notch to where it is hard to tell the difference between that and 9mm. I'm using Hornady Critical Defense, but there are other brands that work just as well. Check out Lucky Gunner's ballistic tests for side-by-side comparisons of many brands and calibers. Pretty good stuff. The brand of firearm and type of ammo is important, but not as important as trigger control and shot placement.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

I’ve had pretty good results with Remington golden saber 102 grain brass jacket hollow points in a ruger lcp vs water jugs at 10 yards. They provided the best accuracy and damage. Totally blowing out the back of 1 gallon water jugs. They cycle well too with the round contour before the hollow point. The two that passed through were after most of the water drained out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, about that P238 holster, I've had it for so long I forgot where I bought it. I went to look for a label on it, and I either removed it or it never had one. Sorry I am not able to give you guys more info. It does work well, it is quite secure and it presents with just a thumb-break and a little tug.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> BTW, about that P238 holster, I've had it for so long I forgot where I bought it. I went to look for a label on it, and I either removed it or it never had one. Sorry I am not able to give you guys more info. *It does work well, it is quite secure and it presents with just a thumb-break and a little tug*.


That sounds like a vacation in Thailand.....:vs_blush:


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

N


budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm looking for a carry gun and I'm looking at a 380. Does the 380
> have enough punch power? Most time if it's self defense it's close range
> 
> I thought this was a cool little Colt
> View attachment 97713


I often carry a Colt Mustang in .380. I read somewhere that ballistics of the .380 is very similar to that of the .36 caliber cap and ball pistol. "Wild Bill" Hickock's favorite pair of pistols were Navy Colts in .36 caliber, and he didn't' have any problem bringing down those who he shot at. As is often said, the most important factor is bullet placement.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Anything is better than throwing a stick I carry a lcp at times mostly in summer with shorts and quick trips to the store.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I had to do it all over again, I would have purchased a 3-inch Kimber in 9x19mm instead of my current 3-inch in .45 ACP.

Ammunition is cheaper for both practice and defense. That, and while I do not perceive the recoil to be that much, any deviation might mean lost time to get back on target. However, all the stuff has been purchased, and if the pistol is needed it will only be used once anyway.


----------



## Lars (May 9, 2019)

Love the S&W Bodyguard. Only thing I would change is I'd like to have a mag extension for it. There are several options for the G43 and Shield. Maybe the BG is so small that adding an extension would defeat the purpose but I think it could add enough length to get a full grip (and an extra round or two) and still remain extremely concealable.


----------

